
Pathogen Resistance (xkcd) - deanmoriarty
https://xkcd.com/2287/
======
ncmncm
For those on phones:

[https://explainxkcd.com/2287/](https://explainxkcd.com/2287/)

Title text is below the image. And here, for the impatient:

"We're not not trapped in here with the coronavirus. The coronavirus is
trapped in here with us."

